# 2021 Listening Project



## daco (Jan 5, 2021)

As I mentioned on a thread, I'm planning on listening carefully to all of my classical music this year. This is not an overwhelming proposition, because my collection consists of less than 5 days of music (not small by a reasonably person's standards, but tiny compared to many on this site). At 30 minutes per day it should take less than 8 months.

What I want to do is listen to each piece while giving my undivided attention, so that I can truly *listen* to it. So listening while I work, cook, drive, etc won't count (of course I'll listen that way too!). And then I want to write something about each piece. Sometimes I'll probably write very little, sometimes more.

I have no particular order planned, I'll just figure that out as I go along.

I started this project on Jan 1, so it will be a little bit before I get caught up in posting.


----------

